# conexión de un potenciometro como resistencia variable



## Elboxd (Jul 28, 2010)

que pines del potenciometro se deben conectar con el circuito de una fuente bipolar.

en esta imagen dice que los pines 2 y 3 del potenciometro se puentean mientras que en otra imagen decía que se puentea el pin 1 y 2 y el tercero se conectaba con el circuito.



Espero me puedan ayudar, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Tu imagen está en blanco.

Utiliza el del medio y un extremo , con eso va a andar.

Saludos !


----------



## Elboxd (Jul 28, 2010)

podrías explayarte algo más ? son 2 extremos y lo estamos usando como resistencia variable.

Contando los pines desde la izquierda hasta la derecha, los pines son "1 2 3" y la pregunta es cuales se conectan entre sí y el que sobra se conecta al lado positivo o negativo del circuito ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2010)

Solo vas a utilizar dos pines , el del medio y un extremo.

Ok , el que te sobra lo unis al medio.

Depende de cual extremo utilices , aumenta para un lado y baja para el otro . . .  o al reves !

Pero es lo mismo.

saludos !


----------



## Elboxd (Jul 28, 2010)

Muchas gracias. Entendí perfectamente.


----------



## chesterere (Jul 28, 2010)

pues yo use potencioometros para que un servomotor copie el movimiento del potenciometro, el cual solo se usaba como una resistenca variable... normalmente los pines 2 y 3 son los que se conecttan aunque no es muy importante, si unes el pin 1 y el 2 tambien te sirve. y con lo de cual va al circuito pues debes tener en cuenta que se conviente en una resistencia la cual no tiene polaridad, es decir no importa a que lado la conectes


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2010)

Lo único que has de cuidar es si quieres de de mas resistencia girando a la derecha o girando a la izquierda.


----------

